# Help needed in sourcing tyres for Autocruise Augusta



## aldershot1 (May 21, 2006)

Hi, I have Autocruise Augusta 2010 and am getting near to having to replace the 2 front tyres. The tyre sizes are 225/75R16CP and are Michelin Agilis Camping.

Firstly they have only done 18,000 miles, is this about the right sort of wear/miles?

I am aware of only one other make and that is the Continental Vanco but both are around £190/£220 a tyre. Can anyone help with other alternatives? failing that where best to buy from?

Thanks
John J


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sounds poor to me as my XC's have done 32000 miles and the front ones have 4mm of tread left.

I think that you can get Continental Vanco Campers for less than you are quoting.

http://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/continental/vanco-camper/225-75-r16-116r-219934


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Agilis will do a lot less miles than the obsolete XC. Softer compound is used to obtain M+S acclaim.

£141 delivered, price fluctuates with euro exchange rate.
http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rs...w.google.co.uk/&ID=froogle&wt_t=1396901071000

A pair of my XC's did 37k miles with a few mm left too


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Why don't you swap front to back? I bet there is a lot of tread left on the back tyres.

The wear rate sounds about the same as on mine with the same tyres.
If that gets you another 4 years use you would probably then change them on age anyway.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Somebody else said recently about toyo tyres, have a look down the posts in the tyres forum


And that doesn't sound much, my front ones are still originals, nearly 40k still plenty of tread.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Personally I would wear a pair out and replace as it is better than the cost of replacing four in one hit. I fitted a new pair to the rear last year and just done the fronts now.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Any idea if these would be any good?
Continental tyres


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I looked at quite a few special offers and noticed that none of them put the tyre date on the advert. So although new it could already be 2 years old.
I am looking at tyres, hence my post about Firestone tyres, the noise is a major factor for me. so at 70 db and a B rating in wet grip what else is comparable. Has anyone bought 8ply tyres..

cabby


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Help with tyres*

TOYO H09's Just ordered four at under £93 each del;ivered and local garage fitting them for £8 each. 215/75/16

WASFITONCE


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

www.Blackcircles.com loads of tyres there.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > I looked at quite a few special offers and noticed that none of them put the tyre date on the advert. So although new it could already be 2 years old.
> ...


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

My Augusta has been heavy on front tyres also, I'm on my third set of Michelin Aglisis Camping at 45K the rears are still good.

I always thought that the heavy usage was due to towing, but maybe The Autoucruise is just heavy on fronts?

I noted that all the ones I buy in the UK are made in Poland, and only last half as long as the French ones.

I put the New spare (french) on at the same time as a new (polish) one on the front, and it's gone down twice as quick.

In future I'm going to source them in France.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Try hometyre.co.uk
I paid £150 for mine (michellin) fitted on site at work or your place of residence. Incluided balancing and they will usually swap the backs and front over as they will put the back ones on the fron and fit the new ones to the back (theres a reason for this)

Ring them up and speak to them and they will be happy to help


I have nothing to do with them except as a customer


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

I bought two Agilis Camping yesterday from Black Circle for £308 all in, fitted locally. Our front tyres have done 28,000 miles and are not illegal yet but are well worn so we are grabbing a couple while they are available!


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Those Continentals that Rayc posted a link to are cheap, a good price for a decent tyre.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would buy a couple of "White Van Man" tyres of the same load and speed rating !!!

If the makers say they are good for that speed and load whats the point of CP tyres ??? 

Before anyone raises the matter of insurance, as long as they are the same (or better) load and speed ratings then there is no problem. Some will claim non CP tyres will flat spot, I have NEVER heard of anyone having that problem, have you??


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

rayc said:


> > cabby said:
> >
> >
> > > I looked at quite a few special offers and noticed that none of them put the tyre date on the advert. So although new it could already be 2 years old.
> ...


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

coppo said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > > cabby said:
> ...


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

It makes a bit of a mockery then with motorhome experts and magazines saying replace every 5 or 6 years. No one is going to believe you if you say they were stored correctly.

I would agree if we are talking about car tyres.

Paul.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > It makes a bit of a mockery then with motorhome experts and magazines saying replace every 5 or 6 years. No one is going to believe you if you say they were stored correctly.
> ...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well I have gone for a set of Hankook RA18 £400 fitted.215/70/15R.

cabby


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

There shouldn't be a problem with age for the Michelins, they are always in short supply so you should get recent ones.


----------



## aldershot1 (May 21, 2006)

Firstly thanks to everyone for the much appreciated information. Having sifted through it all I have, for a number of reasons short listed the following tyres:-

1. Hankook Vantra RA-18 price £125 per tyre, fitted
2. Michelin Agilis Camping price £154 per tyre, fitted
3. Continental Vanco Camper price £163 per tyre, fitted.

I have checked the tyre ratings and can see no reason not to use The Hankook tyre. As anyone experienced the brand and with what outcomes?

I also noted that there was a tyre branded Matador which also looked promising. Again does anyone have any experience of them?

John J


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The Michelin is the only one with M+S rating and is also the least noisy.
Price wise I still think they're cheap if you divide the cost over 5 years.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> I would buy a couple of "White Van Man" tyres of the same load and speed rating !!!
> 
> If the makers say they are good for that speed and load whats the point of CP tyres ???
> 
> Before anyone raises the matter of insurance, as long as they are the same (or better) load and speed ratings then there is no problem. Some will claim non CP tyres will flat spot, I have NEVER heard of anyone having that problem, have you??


put simply
white van man tyres are used every day which is good for tyres , they like it!!
Motorhome "camping" tyres spend most of their life parked overloaded and often under inflated. 
Buy cheap **** and you could end up eating it :lol:


----------



## aldershot1 (May 21, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> The Michelin is the only one with M+S rating and is also the least noisy.
> Price wise I still think they're cheap if you divide the cost over 5 years.


In my ignorance Techno 100 what is M+S?

JohnJ


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Rated for mud & snow


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Whilst at the NEC in February I noticed that quite a few new motor homes had Goodyear Cargo G91 tyres fitted. I didn't take that much notice of which make of MH they were.

http://www.goodyear.eu/uk_en/tires/light-truck/cargo-g91/index.jsp?from=browse


----------



## aldershot1 (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments Techno re Hankook tyres. Have looked at manufacturers website and they do rate them M+S. Also according to both brand labels they both achieve 70db's. A more major concern arises after having seen a recent post from Cabby re inflation pressure limitations. I am waiting for my selected supplier to confirm or otherwise.

Regards
JohnJ


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I only look for the lowest price for Michelin rather than the lowest price anytire :lol: It's just not worth the headache or the doubt for a little bit more cash. The cost difference per year is just not worth the effort. IMHO

I wonder if the same people who rebel against Michelin rebel against Apple :lol:

EDIT I don't think Hancook are M+S
with Michelin it is stamped on the sidewall

The wet rating is not the same thing at all.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I did have a word with another tyre trader and with a reputable motorhome dealer. They both agreed that I should not fit the Hankooks as the psi margin is not high enough for the constant load.

So as they offered the Conti vanco campers at £120 each I said yes.

cabby


----------

